# [ 2013 ] Las Vegas 12/27 - 1/1



## swsc16 (Nov 23, 2013)

Las Vegas 12/27 - 1/1 or 12/28 - 1/1
1BR or 2BR

I know this request is a long shot. Good luck to me


----------



## teachkin (Dec 22, 2014)

*Grand Desert-Las Vegas*

Not to long of a shot. I have Las Vegas 12-29-14 to 1-2-15. Great Resort.


----------



## teachkin (Dec 24, 2014)

Did you get Vegas?  I have it for 12/29 to 1/2.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 24, 2014)

teachkin - this request is from *2013*…..  

You will want to check the posting date, which is right above the poster's name, before responding to rental requests.


----------

